# Breeders? So Cal or willing to ship?



## sailorgidget (May 13, 2012)

I saw the recommended SoCal breeders on the posts previous but I thought I'd post if a breeder happens to see this and would like to talk to me about a puppy.

Hello, looking for reputable breeders that health test parents and have quality puppies with stable temperaments. 
Background about me-we have a Doberman bitch that I participate in schutzhund with, and 1 cat. 2 children, ages 5 and 3 and a wooden 8 ft tall fence. I do not necessarily need a high drive dog that I will use for schutzhund, lower drive and more mellow might balance out my home a little better. We want another large companion for us and our Dobe. We recently lost her buddy to a snake bite. We think it was a Mojave green, she didn't even have a chance. Also, not interested in an older rescue dog. I am willing to ship and also willing to pay for a quality dog. Reasonable prices will be considered. We live in southern California and we are looking for a male, preferably shorter hair. Thanks!! Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you know what type of GSD you would like? Show line? Working line? American? German? Czech? Does it matter?

I have 2 German show line dogs. I highly recommend the breeders each dog came from. Huerta Hof is located in Freeport, Illinois and they ship. Drache Feld is located in Winchester, KY and they ship as well. Great dogs and excellent temperaments. I have shown both dogs and train both in IPO(Schh). Both have performed well in both venues.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

There are several good breeders in Southern California, both working and Showline , if you let us know your preference we can refer you to some, though I purchased my dog from Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan there are breeders I would certainly buy from here as well.


----------



## sailorgidget (May 13, 2012)

German/Czech show is fine. I really don't need two super drive dogs right now. A mellow, pet quality from a show line is fine unless someone has a better recommendation. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are two German show line breeders you might want to check out. They'd be my first two options for that specific line. Not too sure if you're going to find a mellow dog though with any of these lines or breeders. This is a pretty active breed.

Huerta Hof German Shepherds

Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs

They're both not in your area, but have very good reputations. Not sure if they ship or not. Robin (Huerta Hof) is a pretty active and respected member here. Her name on here is robinhuerta if you want to get in contact with her.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Huerta Hof is located in Freeport, Illinois and they ship. Drache Feld is located in Winchester, KY and they ship as well. Great dogs and excellent temperaments.


!!!


----------



## sailorgidget (May 13, 2012)

Active is great, I just don't need another extremely high drive dog at this moment in time. A dog with medium energy would be easier to balance.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not sure what part of CA she is in, but Kim at JustK9's has beautiful dogs, actually Robin (huerta hof) here on the board has a couple as well as her own gorgeous dogs.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_We want another large companion for us and our Dobe. We recently lost her buddy to a snake bite._

So sorry to hear about your dog. Was it the male German Shepherd you had recently adopted that died (saw it in your other thread)?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

sailorgidget said:


> Active is great, I just don't need another extremely high drive dog at this moment in time. A dog with medium energy would be easier to balance.



What part of California? West Coast German Shepherds, Lundborg Land, Von Salerno and Thinschmidt all breed Showlines in the Riverside County area. I've seen very nice dogs from these kennels and owned one from Lundborg Land. I had my puppy from Alta-Tollhaus shipped to me as I'm extremely partial to that kennel.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm in Texas and had my pup shipped to me. Another mad love for Alta-Tollhaus here.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

In Canada and had my Huerta Hof puppy shipped to me.
There goes diversity in responses.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I am also buying an Alta-Tollhaus puppy. I get to meet the pups May 26th - can't wait!


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have any male puppies right now but my good friend Andre of vom Paukenschlag German Shepherds has 3 male puppies available from a really nice litter. Will be medium drives with excellent pigment and structure as well. The sire is V Pit aus der Birkenschaferei, SchH3, HD/ED a-normal, DM CLEAR N/N, he was V4 at last years NASS and the mother V Zentra vom Paukenschlag, SchH1 HD/ED a-normal was VP4 at the NASS in 2009. His website is Willkommen to Vom Paukenschlag German Shepherds These are top quality puppies at a great price and he will ship also. Andre is as honest as they come, I own two females with him and he's just fantastic to deal with and is a very good friend.

Edited to add that he is located in Ojai, near Ventura which is just north of Los Angeles.


----------

